

Ask HN: Approaches to storing data from multiple/disparate RDBMS data sources - svasan

I was looking at a few SaaS analytics products and was wondering as to how these companies were storing data from their customers&#x2F;clients.<p>For e.g., Company A has PostgreSQL and Company B has MySQL as their databases. The SaaS product company is able to store data of both Company A and Company B and provide analytics. Even in the case where Company B has PostgreSQL as its database and the schemas are not the same, still the SaaS product company is able to provide analytics.<p>My question is - How does one (a) source (b) store and (c) analyze data coming from diverse companies&#x2F;businesses having different&#x2F;disparate&#x2F;dissimilar databases in a scalable and reliable manner? What would be the methodology to follow?
======
rpietro
one approach would be modeling with RDF -
[http://workingontologist.org/](http://workingontologist.org/)

